# "Try to setup your display adapter with a standard VGA driver before running setup"??



## MySinofHubris (Feb 17, 2008)

I used to have the videogame Medieval 2 Total War on my new alienware laptop (using Windows XP) and it was fully functioning. I ended up deleteing it because I thought it was taking up too much space. Now I can install it but when I try to run the actual game I immediately get a message saying "Medieval II Total War has encountered an unspecified error and will now exit" and after reading through forums I saw a comment about someone having this problem and fixing it by downloading the latest ATI graphics.

I think I might know the problem but I am clueless as to how one goes about fixing it. A few days before I found out about this site and managed to find the virus that was slowing my internet, I was quite frustrated by the slow loading speed of my internet so I opened task manager and began ending random processes, I realize now this was not a good idea. I think I may have done something to ATI.

When I try to run the ATI setup (which has been on my computer the whole time), I reach the ATI Display Driver when it tells me "Setup did not find a driver compatible with your current hardware or operating system" then after clicking OK i received the message "Try to setup your display adapter with a standard VGA driver before running setup"


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

You most likely need to get the mobile graphics driver. You can get it at.

http://support.alienware.com/Support_Pages/Restricted_Pages/driver_downloads.aspx


----------

